# Suggestion - TF eu passaround



## Carl Kotte

Dear EU members,
Here’s an idea. We could make this TF mab 180 a passaround for all of those who want to try things out for yourselves.
In order for me to get some of my money back I suggest all participants paypal me a sum to participate. There are three options for those interested. Higher fee, less participants; lower fee, more participants. When the pa is over, there will be a raffle where one of the participants gets the knife.
I emphasize, this is just a suggestion. Rules can be formulated once (or if) there’s any interest. Let me know What you think!

Edit: Mr mathematics strikes again. The second option should be 15x21,3333333333333€ or so. Didn’t manage to edit. Sorry for the clumsiness
All best!
C


----------



## childermass

No matter how many participants you get, I‘m on board. Let’s see what the fuzz is all about


----------



## Kristoffer

Love it! I’m in whichever option we end up with.


----------



## Midsummer

20 x 16 = 320; 10 x 32 = 320; 15 x 24 = 360...just say'n


----------



## Carl Kotte

Midsummer said:


> 20 x 16 = 320; 10 x 32 = 320; 15 x 24 = 360...just say'n


Good point


----------



## Penan

I'm in for 16€


----------



## IsoJ




----------



## milas555




----------



## Cbt

Would love to try


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm in too! also want to see *** the tf fuss is about


----------



## Corradobrit1

I'm expecting lots of converts to the Cult of Wabi-Sabi-ism after this PA.


----------



## Carl Kotte

It’s beginning to look good. I’ll message those interested in a day or two!


----------



## EM-L

It is with an Octagonal handle isn't it? In that case I'll love try.


----------



## Carl Kotte

EM-L said:


> It is with an Octagonal handle isn't it? In that case I'll love try.


Yup! Very welcome


----------



## inferno

but hey. this tf isn't wabi sabi anymore. so will it really be a typical tf knife?


----------



## Carl Kotte

inferno said:


> but hey. this tf isn't wabi sabi anymore. so will it really be a typical tf knife?


I couldn’t excorcise the wabi sabi out of this one even if .... Are you in?


----------



## inferno

no not really. i'm allergic to white steel.


----------



## tostadas

My crack dealer said the first one should be free.

Cool idea though for the folks that can participate


----------



## PeterL

I’m in if the UK can still participate in an EU pass around.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Gubernaculum said:


> I’m in if the UK can still participate in an EU pass around.


Only potential problem is customs. We’ll see!


----------



## big_adventure

If you send it as "returning to owner" or "loan" it probably won't get flagged, as long as it's not passing through Denmark for whatever reason.

I will not be participating for obvious reasons, but I'm anxious to see what other people think.

#wabisabiLIIIIFFFFFFFE


----------



## Carl Kotte

big_adventure said:


> If you send it as "returning to owner" or "loan" it probably won't get flagged, as long as it's not passing through Denmark for whatever reason.
> 
> I will not be participating for obvious reasons, but I'm anxious to see what other people think.
> 
> #wabisabiLIIIIFFFFFFFE


I’m terribly hurt.


----------



## DavidPF

This type of passaround is unfair to the last few people on the list, because by the time it gets to them, there won't be any repairs left for them to do - much less exciting. (This phenomenon also means the first few on the list should probably be paid more than the rest.)


----------



## Carl Kotte

DavidPF said:


> This type of passaround is unfair to the last few people on the list, because by the time it gets to them, there won't be any repairs left for them to do - much less exciting. (This phenomenon also means the first few on the list should probably be paid more than the rest.)


Hmmm, not come first serve first. Moreover, don’t be so ironic about it. It’s supposed to be a fun opportunity for people to try the knife out. It’s not even settled that it will happen, yet. We’ll have to see.


----------



## IsoJ

DavidPF said:


> This type of passaround is unfair to the last few people on the list, because by the time it gets to them, there won't be any repairs left for them to do - much less exciting. (This phenomenon also means the first few on the list should probably be paid more than the rest.)


I wouldn't bet on that. Sometimes it can be the opposite, not all want to fix or thin the knife, they just use it and test it on the stones and send axe to next person


----------



## M1k3

DavidPF said:


> This type of passaround is unfair to the last few people on the list, because by the time it gets to them, there won't be any repairs left for them to do - much less exciting. (This phenomenon also means the first few on the list should probably be paid more than the rest.)


Thinning is a possibility. Especially when the knife loses 3mm in height.


----------



## M1k3

IsoJ said:


> I wouldn't bet on that. Sometimes it can be the opposite, not all want to fix or thin the knife, they just use it and test it on the stones and send axe to next person


Or chop tomatoes with the spine


----------



## kidsos

I would love to join in


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> Only potential problem is customs. We’ll see!


In both senses! No idea how HMRC deal with stuff from the EU, but when it has to re-enter count with VAT, import tax and handling fees.


----------



## PeterL

Benuser said:


> In both senses! No idea how HMRC deal with stuff from the EU, but when it has to re-enter count with VAT, import tax and handling fees.



Good point, I didn't think of VAT getting it back into europe as well. May be more trouble than it's worth. I'll be in France hopefully later in the year during the summer so maybe if possible just be towards the end of the list if the pass around ends up happening.


----------



## ModRQC

Hope you counted in some shipping insurance. 15x chance of having a postal ****-up.

So the calculation is to know at what point entry fee + applicable fees = buying a TF.


----------



## childermass

big_adventure said:


> If you send it as "returning to owner" or "loan" it probably won't get flagged,


this won’t work. I just returned a knife to a maker in GB and ended up paying the British vat which now is being reclaimed from customs and it’s still uncertain if this will work.

Only way would be shipping underdeclared as gift but that‘s not to everyone’s liking.


----------



## ModRQC

ModRQC said:


> Hope you counted in some shipping insurance. 15x chance of having a postal ****-up.
> 
> So the calculation is to know at what point entry fee + applicable fees = buying a TF.



Sorry if I sounded offensive. Comment about insurance was in good faith, the rest was usual cynical.

Great project - hope it can be viable.


----------



## Benuser

You're perfectly right about insurance. Which makes underdeclaring illusary.


----------



## ModRQC

It's funny how uniting Europe in devise isn't working so well for general in-between trade. 

But mostly customs/VATS are frustrating in a second-hand market. Pay the taxes once, pay them twice, pay them thrice. I understand it would be all too easy to pass a lot of things without ever paying taxes if we could declare a secondhand/loan or whatever and get cleared, but still... 

Even buying from new seems to be a PITA for Europeans if the shop isn't local. Then again, it is for anyone outside EU too.


----------



## Benuser

ModRQC said:


> It's funny how uniting Europe in devise isn't working so well for general in-between trade.
> 
> But mostly customs/VATS are frustrating in a second-hand market. Pay the taxes once, pay them twice, pay them thrice. I understand it would be all too easy to pass a lot of things without ever paying taxes if we could declare a secondhand/loan or whatever and get cleared, but still...
> 
> Even buying from new seems to be a PITA for Europeans if the shop isn't local. Then again, it is for anyone outside EU too.


Within the Union there's no problem at all. Not just no tarifs, but no control at all. Sending from Lisbon to Stockholm is just as simple as from Brussels to Antwerp. 
The Britons have chosen to leave the Single Market. Great Britain has become a third country, just as the USA.


----------



## ModRQC

Makes it clearer now.


----------



## ModRQC

So basically we're talking avoiding UK to keep shipping low, adding insurance if it wasn't there, and everywhere EU no one would hit any overfees?

If someone UK would like to participate, he would have to assume extra shipping, as receiver AND sender, and extra customs/VATS, as receiver AND sender, unless other members for UK get in the lot?

So for the UK member, probably best to just buy one indeed!  

Great opportunity for all within EU.


----------



## MarcelNL

There is a VAT/duty exempt system for shipping around stuff across the globe eventually coming back to you without going through all of this, it is an arrangement put in place to a.o. companies to ship stuff to trade shows without having to export then import the goods or shipping items for repair.

It's called an ATA carnet, sounds great doesn't it? One minor drawback is that it costs 220 euro and you need insurance(I have no clue why) and jump through loads of hoops.


----------



## Carl Kotte

The passaround is on.
I’ve contacted Most of those who have expressed interest. Here’s the list of confirmed participants.
@EM-L 
@Penan 
@Kristoffer 
@IsoJ 
@MarcelNL 
@kidsos 
@childermass 

Those who haven’t responded to my pms, Please get back to me!
(Still undecided about the UK. @Gubernaculum I’ll contact you!)

All best!
C


----------



## Carl Kotte

Hi all, 

the passaround is very much happening. The knife is now with @EM-L and Will be sent to @Penan next week. After that - as a rough plan - We work ourselves down the list, in the order of appearance given above. @Penan sends to @Kristoffer who sends to @IsoJ etc. Participants are strongly encouraged to contact eachother to get the relevant shipping details.
All best TF lovers!


----------



## WiriWiri

Oi @Carl Kotte, is the UK now exiled from these TF plans then? We Brits no longer part of the Beige team? I thought you were better than that, but even a utterly good egg can sour at the border it seems. 



Utterly understandable given the tax implications perhaps, but I’d like to milk the faux outrage and temporarily adopt a John Cleese style walk for as long as possible.

But in the spirit of renewed European solidarity/a playful piggybacking poke in the eye to our Brexit predicament, I’d like to still offer @PeterL a chance to experience the full joy of TF for himself, offering up a Mab from my own collection as a loaner. He’s in London, I’m In London, how difficult it can be?

This being Britain - an island that does mild disappointment better than any other nation - there is of course a slight catch with this offer. But I’ll wait until PeterL (or other member of the plucky Nu-Brit resistance movement) to break cover before I reveal something mildly underwhelming/surprising.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@WiriWiri I’m sorry, but yes! The EU bullying is on


----------



## BillHanna

WiriWiri said:


> but even a utterly good egg



THE GOODEST EGG


----------



## WiriWiri

Carl Kotte said:


> @WiriWiri I’m sorry, but yes! The EU bullying is on





Ready my Spitfire, for it is time to crack eggs. The oppressive EU empire will be reduced to bland, homogenised Euro omlet(te) 

Our British passaround will be extra exclusive, so there


----------



## IsoJ

WiriWiri said:


> Ready my Spitfire, for it is time to crack eggs. The oppressive EU empire will be reduced to bland, homogenised Euro omlet(te)
> 
> Our British passaround will be extra exclusive, so there


More wabisabi?


----------



## Corradobrit1

WiriWiri said:


> Ready my Spitfire, for it is time to crack eggs. The oppressive EU empire will be reduced to bland, homogenised Euro omlet(te)
> 
> Our British passaround will be extra exclusive, so there


Can't you just smuggle it across the Irish border?


----------



## Carl Kotte

WiriWiri said:


> Ready my Spitfire, for it is time to crack eggs. The oppressive EU empire will be reduced to bland, homogenised Euro omlet(te)
> 
> Our British passaround will be extra exclusive, so there


I’m very glad for you and your very exclusive passaround. If I could fly the tf to the UK with a Saab Gripen, I would; but it would crash before getting there


----------



## WiriWiri

You kidding, right? I suspect it’s easier to smuggle Semtex, people or mutant aliencows past Blighty’s borders than a knife or any other form of cutlery, sporks included.

Knives are generally portrayed as murder weapons here, the kind wielded by BLM Style gang maniacs in Londonistan,


----------



## big_adventure

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can't you just smuggle it across the Irish border?



Because that border is super close to London? Practically suburbs.


----------



## IsoJ

Just put the knife in Indian takeaway box-problem solved


----------



## big_adventure

IsoJ said:


> Just put the knife in Indian takeaway box-problem solved



It's a TF - if you throw it, you just need to make sure the recipient is holding up the appropriate TF box photo. The knife will find its home.

WABI-SABI!!!


----------



## Corradobrit1

big_adventure said:


> Because that border is super close to London? Practically suburbs.


You don't live in TX. NI is in London's backyard.


----------



## WiriWiri

IsoJ said:


> Just put the knife in Indian takeaway box-problem solved



You Finns have freakishly large naan or what? You’d never fit any decent size knife into one of the foil curry cartons that are prevalent over here. It’d have to be some kind of ickle paring knife, the kind used by those French ponces to unnecessarily torture veg by turning.

You’ll be telling me that you have pizzas delivered in flatpack houses next. I’m not falling for that one


----------



## Corradobrit1

big_adventure said:


> It's a TF - if you throw it, you just need to make sure the recipient is holding up the appropriate TF box photo. The knife will find its home.
> 
> WABI-SABI!!!


Won't work, the bends in the blade will make it behave like a boomerang. Return to sender


----------



## IsoJ

WiriWiri said:


> You Finns have freakishly large naan or what? You’d never fit any decent size knife into one of the foil curry cartons that are prevalent over here. It’d have to be some kind of ickle paring knife, the kind used by those French ponces to unnecessarily torture veg by turning.
> 
> You’ll be telling me that you have pizzas delivered in flatpack houses next. I’m not falling for that one


Indian family pizza, or are you telling me that London isnt riding with the next big culinary thing


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Indian family pizza, or are you telling me that London isnt riding with the next big culinary thing


Indian pizza is pretty good. I had it in Denmark.


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> Indian pizza is pretty good. I had it in Denmark.


So Denmark, the culinary capital of the world


----------



## Corradobrit1

Apparently yes. Well it was and is now 2nd behind a French one as it should be. And Geranium is #5. Way to go Copenhagen, 2 eateries in the Top 5.








Noma | The World’s 50 Best Restaurants 2021







www.theworlds50best.com





I had some great meals at Madklubben restaurant when I was attending a conference in 2010.


----------



## big_adventure

Corradobrit1 said:


> Apparently yes. Well it was and is now 2nd behind a French one as it should be. Way to go Copenhagen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noma | The World’s 50 Best Restaurants 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theworlds50best.com



I ate there about 10 or so years ago. It was excellent. It also wasn't as good (note: personal opinion) as Fat Duck (and nobody is claiming England is the culinary capital of anything) or Pierre Gagnaire.


----------



## WiriWiri

Carl Kotte said:


> Indian pizza is pretty good. I had it in Denmark.



I’m sure some Swedish scoundrel convinced me to eat kebab pizza in Stockholm once. Very popular apparently, but I can’t say that it was sufficiently grim to truly satisfy. All a bit as to be expected and safe really, a Volvo of a late night snack

At least it’s better than currywurst I guess. I tried my best to be suitably polite about the experience to my enthusiastic Berlin-o-friend, but my distinctly underwhelmed face probably gave the game away: it’s just an upmarket hot dog with some curry sauce. The kind of training curry sauce favoured by recovering invalids scared of spice (and weirdly in need of sausage for every meal). I get that it’s a familiar taste of home to some, but frankly it’s rubbish.

So there Europe.

Apologies to Mr EggKotte for leading this thread astray, but I’m glad us Euros could unite in a mutual display of self-loathing and national stereotyping banter,. It is most civilised. 

We should take this TF business more seriously nonetheless, When my British crack squad (SAS/Dad’s Army hybrid) assemble, I will unveil our plucky TF passaround alternative. It’s a doozie


----------



## tostadas

Im enjoying the reviews so far


----------



## Carl Kotte

tostadas said:


> Im enjoying the reviews so far


Enjoy the silence!


----------



## EM-L

Thank You Carl for letting me try this one... Carl has fixed it! Now it is almost perfect. Sharp and lovely. To be fair I haven't had the time to use it as much as I have hoped. I have to work to be able to buy some more knives.

I have now passed the knife to the next user. I have not polished /sharpen it. The knife is still sharp but it's lost a little... But maybe I am not able to evaluate it due to my lack of experience. 

All the best
Erik


----------



## Kristoffer

So, there was a surprise waiting in the mail today. I haven’t actually had time to cut anything yet, but nevertheless it’s really interesting to see how different it is to my 210 Mab and 180 Morihei.





Big thanks to Carl for letting me borrow it! I’ll be back with a few thoughts when I’ve had time to use it for a while.


----------



## WiriWiri

On the eve of Eurovision, it seems apt to congratulate our EU ex-partners on a successful passaround launch. It looks a fine knife and it seems to be well received as it travels around the Lower Nordics. Good work chaps

It is with regret that I cannot inform you of smooth progress with the rival complementary British TF passaround leg. In Nu_Britain we are proud to follow the illustrious lead of our PM Boris, at least in the incompetent sense of making absolutely no progress whilst bullshitting loudly.

Peter L did show a brief interest, but seems to have disappeared temporarily again. With hindsight, he’s changed name on here already and I fear he may actually be a double agent

Still, it is Eurovision night and bygones should be whatever bygones are, plus this Isle seems a little lonely. So if @Carl Kotte is willing - for I do not want to piggyback his thread without permission* - I would still like to offer a TF Mab as a passaround loan to esteemed British KKFers, as long as they are suitably stout and bulldoglike. Who’s with me?


*I hope that Mr Kotte is willing, for this seems a win-win for both of us. You EU eggs get to laugh at the mismatch of our mouthy bluster against our meagre contribution, plus we get to bask in the misplaced superiority of our ’world class’ exclusive offer


----------



## PeterL

@WiriWiri No double agent here. Just didn't anticipate how much time I'd spend on KKF when I first made my account a few years so thought I'd change it. I'm absolutely still down for British pass around. Definitely full fledged interest on my end. Appreciate you offering up your knife. Are there any other Brits around that want to get involved?


----------



## WiriWiri

Excellent chap. Glad to have you on board and that Mr Kotte seems happy, or at least amused, by this turn of events. 

He may have fallen into my trap of Baldrick like cunning, however, for the knife I am offering is not only exclusive, it is Peak-TF. Look below for proof of enhanced levels of wabi-sabi on the handle alone, perhaps made by a myopic man with mittens for fingers. But the (suitably shoddy) choil also does demonstrate clear potential, I’m sure you’d agree. 

So Peter L is in, Any more takers from this isle?


----------



## childermass




----------



## Carl Kotte

@WiriWiri You’re a top class egg! You have my permission. Check with the guy from Sheffield sharpening. He should be game!


----------



## WiriWiri

Carl Kotte said:


> @WiriWiri You’re a top class egg! You have my permission. Check with the guy from Sheffield sharpening. He should be game!



Thanks Mr Kotte. Assent from the High Ambassador of Good Eggness is most welcome here.

It is now that I must unveil the aforementioned cunning catch supreme advantage present in this Mab offer to plucky Britishers. Eager readers of my nonsense (total=0) may recall that I had a TF Mab Gyuto of exactly the same ickle proportions, but in this thread I mentioned that, in a misguided, magnanimous gesture to.a departing ex, it was sadly lost. I chose to be the bigger man for once (I won’t do that again: it actually made me feel more bitter and stupid)

All is not lost, however, for I had two TF mabs for her to choose from. And the one remaining is clearly the superior number. First we can now, incontrovertibly, demonstrate that half-pint 180 TF gyutos are not just the favoured choice of our EU-cousins, but also of elfin Geordie fashionista girls with slightly disloyal tendencies. And we in Nu-Britain can do better than that; we are more rufty tufty and unique than that.

So not only will Britain bring more ruffneck wabi-sabi to the table, we’ll also bring even more of that sweet TF heat-treat, more surface area than the EU offering for sure. Ladies, gentlemen, people of all pronouns: may I present Britain’s TF passaround alternative. No shandy sized gyuto will be offered here, but a whopping full sized santoku instead,.

Please form an orderly line as we teach those Euros a lesson.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## MarcelNL

I'm clearly European


----------



## minibatataman

Is there any spots available by any chance? Also in the EU


----------



## Carl Kotte

minibatataman said:


> Is there any spots available by any chance? Also in the EU


Yes, pm me!


----------



## IsoJ

Just received the knife, everything looks good. Going to give some run with it later this week. Thanks for the opportunity to see the depressed face


----------



## EM-L

IsoJ said:


> Just received the knife, everything looks good. Going to give some run with it later this week. Thanks for the opportunity to see the depressed face
> 
> View attachment 129437


Depressed! This is the man! He gives you the knife you can't refuse (deserve?).


----------



## IsoJ

EM-L said:


> Depressed! This is the man! He gives you the knife you can't refuse (deserve?).


You are right about that I don't deserve it, but it will get used and not just holiday staring.


----------



## EM-L

IsoJ said:


> You are right about that I don't deserve it, but it will get used and not just holiday staring.


And I didn't use that much... So I definitely did not deserve it! Have fun and maybe you tell us what you think? By the way I like the Deba...


----------



## IsoJ

EM-L said:


> And I didn't use that much... So I definitely did not deserve it! Have fun and maybe you tell us what you think? By the way I like the Deba...


I will write some thoughts after using it. Good to know that the deba gets used


----------



## IsoJ

I forgot totally to mail the TF to next one in the line, and will be doing it tomorrow/monday. I am sorry for the extra delay .


----------



## IsoJ

Thanks again for Calle for the opportunity to try this TF. I know that he did a lot of work with this knife, straightening the blade, even out the grind etc. I received it with "wobbly" edge bevel, result from inconcistent sharpening and the adge was too thick bte. No harm done, I thinned it a little bit bte maintaining the excisting convex and grind with Calle's permission. I would slightly raise the convex bte and make it more thinner bte but it works as it is now and no point working too much grind with PA knife in my opinion.

Few thoughts

I like bigger knives in general so very biased opinion.

I am not huge fan with the profile, it works but I would like a bit straighter edge profile with this size blade and a bit lower at the heel. The tip area grind is too thick for my preference. Not too bad release but could be better considering it isnt the thinnest blade. It wedges but I always prefer wedging over sticking so no problem.

The looks are awful, I know it is a personal taste but there is nothing with the finish and profile that I like about it. The fingernotch is useless and little uncomfortable so adjustment is required with the grip but not a huge issue.

Steel, the good part. First white1 that I have tried more on the stones. Burr forms instantly on the stones, feels harder on the stones than couple of white2 that I have tried. Burr removal, I felt it took just a hint longer than white2. Retention maybe little better than white2 but nothing too significant. All in all a very good steel but nothing mind blowing for me and I would still prefer Munetoshi white2 over this, very close call thought.

I had only Ohishi 180 gyuto in similar blade lenght to compared with TF. Ohishi did a better job for me than TF.

All in all, it works on the board but could be better with some grind tuning.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@IsoJ awesome! Thank you very much


----------



## MarcelNL

I received the knife earlier this week but only got to work with it today for two reasons....
First reason is that I received the knife with an edge that was so bleeding sharp that I started wondering what i am doing wrong, subsequently I prepped a simple salad and made the mistake (?) cutting some bread for croutons with it which resulted in a jagged micro serrated edge.
Second reason is that I therefore needed to clean the edge up, and did not have time until now to do that.

I took it to the 1.2 K SP for a bit, then to the koppa, finishing on the 5K Rika. I'm nowhere near an expert so sharpening felt like a bit of a daunting exercise on this 'holy' steel. All in all it sharpened nicely, and the job was done in minutes. As an inexperienced sharpener the steel felt easier to sharpen than the Dalman and harder than the Shig, easy enough yet a tad scratchy on the 1.2K.

Prepped some penne rigate with ricotta with it today.

I was a bit startled by the apparent length, it somehow feels as small as my 165mm Shig Santoku. As mentioned before, the fingergrip is pointless unless you're a midget but that is not an issue. The knife feels agile and nimble to me and it was a joy to cut the various veggies showing below with it. At the same time it feels a bit vague (?), which may have to do with how thin it is or with the overall size. I may well have grown accustomed to the Dalman Honyaki which is both heavier and thicker.

The profile is not one for me, I had quite some accordioning when cutting the veggies with a fast push cut. That too is preference/habit I'd say. Food release is indeed not that great, not a major issue IMO and no wedging on the carrots that were pretty hard.

My conclusion is that it's a nice blade, for folks who like thin and fast blades with this profile.

Thanks to Carl for providing the chance to give this knife a whirl!


----------



## Carl Kotte

@MarcelNL awesome! Thank you very much


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> Prepped some penne rigate with ricotta with it today.


Not to hijack, but what's that knife on the bottom. Looks like one of the rare few Japanese petties that's in more of a paring knife size, and with a proper sized handle to boot...


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> Not to hijack, but what's that knife on the bottom. Looks like one of the rare few Japanese petties that's in more of a paring knife size, and with a proper sized handle to boot...


It's a Hirataka 90mm petty I bought a while ago from Matus, I got fed up with grocery store peelers that never are real sharp and wanted to try this. Works like a charm, gets real sharp and keeps an edge for pretty long taking into consideration how short the edge is. Used to making the best of a Gyoto for everything but find myself using that petty much more than expected!


----------



## MarcelNL

Today I prepped another meal with the TF, and I must say that after a little getting used to it speakks more to me than before. I still like a flatter profile better, but it's fast and handles precisely, and it's sharp and thin allowing a very fine brunoise of carrot, celery and shallot for a tomato sauce in a jiffy.


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> It's a Hirataka 90mm petty I bought a while ago from Matus, I got fed up with grocery store peelers that never are real sharp and wanted to try this. Works like a charm, gets real sharp and keeps an edge for pretty long taking into consideration how short the edge is. Used to making the best of a Gyoto for everything but find myself using that petty much more than expected!


Given I can't find it for sale anywhere it would have been better if you had just said it sucked.


----------



## MarcelNL

I can say it sucks, as it's far too thick to be practical for some jobs and sharpening is a tad difficult.

does that help?


----------



## Jovidah

Not when I'm uncertain if you're speaking the truth.


----------



## MarcelNL

it's nothing but the truth....also when I say that I absolutely love that knife.


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> Not to hijack, but what's that knife on the bottom. Looks like one of the rare few Japanese petties that's in more of a paring knife size, and with a proper sized handle to boot...




speaking of the devil:





__





SOLD - Hinoura white 2 iron clad 90mm petty bundled with wrought iron kanna


Bought from carbon knife co. Has some wear on the kurouchi from not paying attention while sharpening. 27mm tall Spine: 5mm at handle 3mm 2 cm from handle 2mm 3 cm behind tip Bundled with old Blue steel Kanna blade made with some type of wrought iron. 57mm by 74mm by 7mm( at thickest, it...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## kidsos

Got the knife in friday, busy with work so used it for the first time yesterday! It's a lovely knife with a great cutting feel for sure. It arrived in a bit rough shape with some spots of rust and a slightly rounded tip but nothing out of the ordinary. I saw it as a great excuse to polish it up a bit and put an edge on it. Only polished with the kitayama 6k and a uchi fingerstone. More cutting feedback later


----------



## kidsos

It's official, I have really fallen in love with the knife  After having it used at work for a few days it really became my go to for everything from prep to service.Normally I am more of a many knives kind of guy (as many as i can during prep and at least a gyuto and petty or sometimes a slicer during service) but this week I used it for everything except the slicing of scallops.

It is a great size for the smaller kitchen I work in, the profile is nice and easy to work with and the geometry is a joy to use. The geometry is right in between the for me too skinny lasers and my favorite but sometimes too heavy workhorse.

Edge retention has been very good for a shirogami knife and didn't have the need to touch it up yet after use on poly boards.The stainless clad is a plus (especially because it still polishes nice), the core patinas steadily with no nasty residue on onions for example.

All with all a joy to use and am not really looking forward to having it leave 

Thanks Carl for organising this Passaround! 

Bonus pic (blown fuses make for great mood lighting):


----------



## MarcelNL

oops, I think the rust means I need to get some oil and should have oiled the knife before shipping!
Sorry for that!


----------



## kidsos

MarcelNL said:


> oops, I think the rust means I need to get some oil and should have oiled the knife before shipping!
> Sorry for that!


No problem at all! On the contrary it was a great excuse to polish it up a bit


----------



## Carl Kotte

kidsos said:


> No problem at all! On the contrary it was a great excuse to polish it up a bit


You wanted to, didn’t you!?


----------



## kidsos

Carl Kotte said:


> You wanted to, didn’t you!?


Busted


----------



## childermass

It’s here…





I‘m at least as excited as this guy here


----------



## Carl Kotte

So, the pa is soon over. I’d like to Thank all the participants for making it such a pleasent experience. 
@EM-L 
@Penan 
@Kristoffer 
@IsoJ 
@MarcelNL 
@kidsos 
@childermass 
Really awesome!


----------



## childermass

So after having the knife around for a while now I figure it’s time to say a few things about it.

Upon arrival it needed a little polish and a sharpening. I decided to tackle it fully natural, polished it with a Dalmore Blue and treated the edge with a Dalmore Yellow followed by a Coticule. Getting it sharp on the DY took me a while but that was due to the stone, not the knife I believe. The edge the Coticule left after refining was very keen and aggressive making the knife very enjoyable to cut with.
The polish off the DB was surprisingly contrasty but not without some streaks as I usually experience with stainless clad knives.










In use the knife is quite fun as it cut everything I threw at it with ease. The size is nice and I do like how nimble it is. The finger notch is not the most useful feature but it also isn’t getting in the way of anything. After all it’s a great little knife but the profile is not my favourite, I just like a little more curve towards the tip.

Thanks @Carl Kotte for organizing this PA and giving me the chance to try a TF without having to take the plunge and buy one.


----------



## agustinnielsen

Is there still a chance to join?


----------



## Carl Kotte

agustinnielsen said:


> Is there still a chance to join?


No, sorry! It’s over


----------

